
How to Get a Job at Google (2014) - shubhamjain
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/23/opinion/sunday/friedman-how-to-get-a-job-at-google.html
======
godelmachine
They say getting into Google is a lot more tough than getting into Harvard.

How true is that?

~~~
brudgers
The claim can probably be supported by rationalization. Google gets more
applications than Harvard because applying has a minimum zero cost. Harvard
has a non-zero cost due to application fees. So one scenario is that Google
gets many many times more resumes from around the world per hired position
than Harvard gets applications per academic admission leading to Google to
have a higher rejection rate. Another scenario is that Google simply that
Google receives so many more applications than Harvard does applications that
Google simply does not hire a greater absolute number of applicants than
Harvard does not admit.

So basically, not really true at all since Google also has more employees than
Harvard has students...and has employees that don't require a US visa, and so
on.

